
Show HN: Online resumes by Applicantio - jacec
https://resume.applicantio.com/
======
bradknowles
Wait. This is supposed to be a good looking resume (see
[https://imgur.com/a/60YgW](https://imgur.com/a/60YgW))?

Why would anyone voluntarily choose to make their resume look like that?

